# Can you lunge in a headcollar ?



## Bettyboo222 (9 July 2010)

Hey,
      I want to excercise my mare that I have on loan, we would just be doing walk and a tiny amount of trot. I have a lunge line but the canvasson is too big and massivley heavy. My mare is 39 so I don't want to be weighing down her head, also how can I stop the headcollar twisting round when she pulls on it without making it so tight it rubs?


----------



## YourStar (9 July 2010)

Hi 

I know what you mean about the canvasson the metal on them is very very heavy!

Not sure about a headcollar, not saying you can't but ive never tried it or seen it been done.

Although you can lunge in a bridle if she has one (which is abit lighter than the canvesson)
 

I normally if do this if I need to lunge before riding as my horse likes to warm up without a rider on his back, I usually twist the reins and then put them under the throatlash just to stop him stepping in them if they come loose 

Clip the lunge line to the outside of the bit ring, thread it through and over the head and then through the other bit ring out towards you, and then do the opposite when changing the rein 

If you get what I mean 


Good Luck xx


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 July 2010)

If she's strong, she can tank off with only a headcollar. Some people might say that it puts pressure on her head in the wrong place whilst lungeing (I'd agree). You don't have to use a cavesson-get a lightweight (synthetic, maybe) bridle. You have more control and it won't twist round.


----------



## TheMule (9 July 2010)

Yes, it's fine but I wouldnt use it on something that pulls out


----------



## trakehnersrock! (9 July 2010)

I have a lovely cavesson which is very light even though it is leather. It's by IV Horse, I think.


----------



## Kellys Heroes (9 July 2010)

I have lunged in a headcollar plenty of times before  I don't know if you're supposed to, but we've never encountered problems and she is a bit of a one to lunge - she doesn't like cavessons for some reason 
So we usually lunge in a headcollar (one with fur on so there's no chance of it rubbing) or her bridle (without her reins) and just swap the lunge line and bit sides over to change rein (if that makes sense!) 
K x


----------



## CrazyMare (9 July 2010)

I lunge mine off a headcollar, but she is exceptionally well behaved and doesn't pull at all.


----------



## touchstone (9 July 2010)

I lunge mine in a headcollar, but you certainly won't have the same control as a cavesson.  I just clip the lunge rein onto the side rings and she goes fine.

You could always use a bridle if she is strong, clip the line to the opposite bit ring and thread it through behind the chin or over the top of the head.

You might find that lungeing is ab it strenuous on her joints for an oldie and long reining might be better for her.


----------



## dominobrown (9 July 2010)

I wouldn't, the BHS examiners would have a heart attck! Personally I think you would be better long reining her if she is 39 as it is less stressful on her joints?


----------



## Bettyboo222 (9 July 2010)

Don't mean to sound stupid but whats long reining ? Now even sure if she has a bridle, don't think she will of worn one for at least 6 years. Plus I think her owner would go mad if I put her bridle on.

She doesn't pull when leading its just if she is eating grass and moves her head quick


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 July 2010)

Tack her up then get a lungeline for both sides, clip to bit rings, thread through stirrups, tie stirrups together under belly with old stirrup leather and pretend you're driving her! Much nicer for older horses, I must say as lungeing can put a lot of pressure on joints and is not advisable for old/very young horses.


----------



## starbar (9 July 2010)

At 39, do you need to lunge her.  Can be quite hard on old joints.  If you are only really walking and trotting maybe a nice walk out in hand would do the job just as well?


----------



## emma69 (9 July 2010)

If she hasn't worn a bridle for 6 years does that mean she hasn't done any exercise for 6 years? TBH at 39 I am not sure I would lunge, if she needs some movement to stop joint siezing, I would walk out in hand, not lunge or long rein.


----------



## LauraBR (9 July 2010)

I would have thought plenty of turn out would be ample exercise for a very elderly 39 year old horse.


----------



## Bettyboo222 (9 July 2010)

When we walk out she won't walk properly because she won't stretch, her owner suggested I get her walking in the menage  and trotting slighly to stretch her out then go for a walk.

We do go for gentle walks nearly everyday just so she can pick at grass, but occasionly  I want her to walk properly because even though she is 39 she is still mentally young and the only sign of her age is her condition ( which we are working on). 

She is also out 24/7 in summer


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 July 2010)

You can get bitless bridles if she's not used to wearing one with a bit and maybe  a little long reining, but if she's just not fit, then inhand walks would be fine.

 May I ask why you are loaning such an elderly horse? Is she a companion for another horse? Can she be ridden?


----------



## JenTaz (9 July 2010)

personally i would think you are doing enough just taking her for little walks, fair enough she doesnt stretch out enough but come on she is 39! she's at the stage in life where she may want to amble on slowly, theres a mare at my yard who is out 24/7 at the moment after getting stuck in her stable and she goes on a wee twenty minute walk a day ambling along at her pace at 33 and she is perfectly fine, if you want to do more i second longreining her as lunging puts to much pressure on her joints, rather than a saddle you can get a roller  makes it lighter for her not to sure what you could use instead of a bridle though


----------



## Bettyboo222 (9 July 2010)

I am loaning her for the simple reason that no one else was looking after her. When I first went to see her she was covered in scaps and filthy, she was very underweight. Her owner who does love her just doesn't have time to look after her. Also it is a good way for me to get used to the other side of horse care, without the riding and I had a confidence knock last year so I have been  nervous when riding so I can build up my confidence around horses when I am with her


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 July 2010)

Bless her-how fab that you have taken her on, then!


----------



## emma69 (9 July 2010)

She probably won't stretch because she can't. Honestly, if she cannot managed to move properly out walking you should not be considering lunging or long reining, they won't help her to stretch any more than walking out in hand, and could upset her a fair bit if she hasn't worked for such a long time, and at her age.


----------



## Bettyboo222 (9 July 2010)

I'll stick to walking her and playing a  form of tig which she started where she would nudge me with her nose, i would touch her nose with my hand then run off and she would come and get me. Its quicte cute really


----------



## emma69 (9 July 2010)

I think that is fine, she is in control of the movement, and it will cause her less stress.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (9 July 2010)

Yes you can, I often do and my physio specifically makes me lunge lightly (but still walk, trot and canter!) in a headcollar for two or three days after a session.

However R is exceptionally well behaved on the lunge, won't pull or take off at all


----------



## Renvers (9 July 2010)

I think you are doing fine as you are, playing games, taking walks together and bonding. Probably the best life for the more mature mare ;-)


----------



## Snickers (9 July 2010)

You can yes, I don't know if you're technically allowed to 

Though lunging can put a lot of stress on the joints, especially with an older horse, you might have more luck long reining her?

Tbh, if she's sound, why not get on her and take her for little walks? Or pony her from another horse?  Easier on her joints than lunging, and hacking is fairly stimulating so she may enjoy it! My boy is technically retired, and is very noticably lame at trot (still, doesn't stop him tearing around the field!) but the vet has said I can still sit on him and take him for walking hacks, as long as I'm careful about corners and hills! She said it would be good for him, just to loosen him up and stop him getting too bored...


----------



## dressedkez (9 July 2010)

bettyboo222 said:



			Hey,
      I want to excercise my mare that I have on loan, we would just be doing walk and a tiny amount of trot. I have a lunge line but the canvasson is too big and massivley heavy. My mare is 39 so I don't want to be weighing down her head, also how can I stop the headcollar twisting round when she pulls on it without making it so tight it rubs?
		
Click to expand...

Yes (to you can in a HC)  - if they are used to being lunged and are not too strong. If strong, and (only for those who know what they are doing) then lunge from the bit, but pull the lunge rein through the brow band - i.e. clip lunge rein on LHS, pull rein over to RHS and lunge.
Does a 39 year old horse need lunging - NO! In these days when event riders / race horse trainers and many livery yards have horse walkers -then I would try and hire 20 mins or so a day - or how about simply turning out for a few hours a day - or walk her / him out in hand for 30 mins - fitness for both of you!


----------



## bj_cardiff (10 July 2010)

I really wouldn't lunge your horse at her age.. She's prob not stretching because she cant.. Just stick to the walking out every day and I think she'll be fine!

Lunging in a headcollar, yes its fine, I often do, you do need to be aware that the horse can just 'carry on' down the side of the school instead of continuing on a circle and drag you along behind.. so IMO a lot of physical strength is required!


----------



## rangerover (10 July 2010)

Although I would agree in principal to the long reining as less stress on joints etc. I wouldn't really advise novice/nervous person to try with unworked/older horse as if she panicks and takes off both of you could get hurt (speaking from experience here)!  You don't want to get lines wrapped round legs etc. plus to keep proper control long reining you need to change direction quite a  bit so that the horse can't tank off (which might be unlikely at 39 but I don't know).  Perhaps you should start with doing 'work' in the school just leading  her for say 5 mins a day then go for a walk just so she knows you are expecting something of her.  And yes, I have lunged in a headcollar loads of times but I do have a very good lunge horse.  Another thing that I have done to make big circles (shock horror) is join 2 lungelines together to make a very large circle, I have also done this to long-rein youngsters who find the circle too small. (Prepare to be slated!!)


----------



## BBP (10 July 2010)

I just wanted to say how amazing it is that you have taken on such an old pony.  My girl died last year at 39 but was a pleasure to care for.  I lunge in a headcollar sometimes but I really wouldn't lunge or ride such an old girly as her musculature will not be up to this, lunging in itself is stressful and they need to be warmed up before they even start it.  All I did for mine was give her plenty of field space to move around in (grazing is stretching!), gentle tummy lifting exercises (ask a horse physio) and the odd in hand walk to keep her interested in life.

You are doing the right thing already, don't feel pressured into doing any more.  Just enjoy her, it sounds like you have a lovely bond!


----------



## moses06 (10 July 2010)

bettyboo222 said:



			Hey,
      I want to excercise my mare that I have on loan, we would just be doing walk and a tiny amount of trot. I have a lunge line but the canvasson is too big and massivley heavy. My mare is 39 so I don't want to be weighing down her head, also how can I stop the headcollar twisting round when she pulls on it without making it so tight it rubs?
		
Click to expand...

Of course you can - all 3 of mine lunge nicely in a head collar......


----------

